

OOD principles and the 5 elements of SOLID apps - javahypervisor
http://zeroturnaround.com/rebellabs/object-oriented-design-principles-and-the-5-ways-of-creating-solid-applications/

======
theotown
This goes all the way back to Uncle Bob Martin!

~~~
karianna
Yeah - it seems like the principle has been around forever, yet everyday I see
a Java code base in particular I see the principles lying in a shattered pile
of procedural code. So it's definitely worth repeating the message!

